# St Barts - Part Three



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Girls. Thought I would do a new thread for us and list our details at the front so we can easily check who is where in their treatment cycles...  

  

Kyla - IVF#1 - BFN. Waiting for AF to book FET session. ET hopfully around late Aug/early Sept.

Nicky - IVF #1 - Cancelled. Waiting for follow up appointment.

Fran - Suprise PG! (First consult appointment 24th Aug probably not needed!)

Sue - 4 x IVF - BFN. IVF #5 appointment 24th August.

Ronnie - IVF# 1 about to start! Waiting for AF to start to book info session.

Sarah - IVF#1 - BFN - IVF #2 around Sept/Oct.

Dacyj - 3 x IVF - BFN. IVF #4 appointment 31 October.

Leanne - IVF# 1 - in progress - EC hopefully around 8th August.

Heather - IVF #1 - in progress - EC hopefully around 8th August.

Heidi - IVF # 1 - BFN. FET Oct/Nov.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

So we might be moving! We had an offer on our house this week and if it all pans out well with the chain we will accept!
Went house-hunting yesterday morning and stumbled across one we both fell in love with. So we have to wait and frantically hope it all goes ahead and we can offer on this new house!   Talk about tense!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - that's good news, hope it all goes as planned.  Something to certainly take your mind off everything else, be careful of the stress though.  Ours was for sale earlier in the year, and my IVF Doc wasn't happy about it because of stress and maybe not totally focused on treatment.  We weren't happy with our offer or any of the houses around.  Decided we had the best and are now planning to extend - all because of a baby.

Ronnie - hope you are feeling better, didn't realise you are at Barts same day.  I think I read that you were at Tun Wells, Nuffield?  So was I so maybe we do already know each other.

Sue


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hiya girls

can i ask you a favour ? if you start a new thread please could you lock the old one, otherwise you end up with people posting on both and it can get quite confussing,   

thanks, pam xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Pam - Thanks.

Sue - We've been on the market for over five months (the whole way through IVF) - not been too stressful so far as we havent HAD to move, just wanted somewhere bigger. We talked about extending too but in the end moving means we are closer to our families and one day that will be a big help!
Once all the offers/chain stuff is sorted Im going to let DH worry about all that and focus on the FET instead  

So, it is miserable for you too? It was lovely yesterday but today - nothing but  ...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Thanks for doing a 1 line summary of everyone on this thread - most useful! Congratulations on selling your house. Fingers crossed for you.

Sue, I'm feeling much better thanks. We had our 1st appointment at Bart's on the 29th June. I'm supposed to be phone them on the 1st day of my AF which is around the 5th August. Hopefully info session around the 17th & down reg around the 26th. This is the 1st time we've done IVF so haven't been with any other clinic. 

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Yes, horrible miserable day isn't it?  Had wanted to do some shopping but as it's raining, prefer to stay tucked up inside!

Thanks from me too Kyla, for updates - really handy to see.  Sounds like you've got moving planned so it's as stress free as poss - hope it all goes well.

I think I made a mistake before when I said Nicky was on holiday - I thought you were talking about the nurse at Barts, not someone else on thread - so hope Nicky is OK (and maybe has been on holiday too!).

Has any of you taken suprecur before?  Leanne, don't know if you're having similar experience, but my af started last Sat, seemed to finish at last on Friday (longer than usual) and now I'm bleeding again, but lighter than af.  I've had a look at other threads and I'm guessing that this is due to my womb lining thinning.  Hoping it's not getting too thin - not sure whether to call hospital tomorrow and check with them or just keep going until baseline scan on Weds.  What would you do and does this sound usual to you?

Thanks and here's to a sunnier week 

Heather xxxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Heather - my AF arrived bang on time to the hour, was very surprised, had my usual two days of spotting last Sat & Sun then Monday then started properly.  Been heavier then usual and only really finished yesterday so longer too.  It's a good thing it's thining out isn't it? I'm not sure but I saw it as getting rid of the old rubbish so that I can grow some lovely nice new fluffy lining - hadn't thought about it being too thin  .  I'm sure its fine and if I were you I wouldn't be worried as they did say at the info session that it can change things but if you're worried give them a call, I'm sure they won't mind at all and if it puts your mind at rest it can only be a good thing.  Are you sniffing suprecur? I've got syranel so different to you.  The hot flushes have started in the last couple of days, nothing major though, had worse on Clomid so I'm pretty pleased so far. Looking forward to the scan Tuesday to see how things are doing and whether I've got passed the first hurdle.  

Kyla thanks for the update on everyone - good idea and well done on the house offer & find.

Miserable weather isn't it, it's good though as I'm catching up on all my chores so I can have a nice relaxing evenings when I get home from work each night this week.  Oh well, back to the ironing!

x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather

I injected Suprecur, do you need to know something?  I don't recall having any AF problems or differences.

Yes, your lining needs to be a required thickness or thinness depending on time of month.  If it is not the required figure it affects whether things go ahead or not.  But unfortunately, it is out of our control so you just have to hope that the scan measurements give them want they want to see.

Brightening up here, but I hear rain due for next few days.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - No worries. I think I had you slightly wrong so I updated you today to say you are waiting for AF for your info session (like me, only mine is for the FET). Hope I dont have to sit through the mad counselling woman again!  

Heather - I took Suprefact (same thing). I did the injections in the end as I ended up with an allergic reaction to the nasal spray Synarel - came up all red in the face and hot and almost sun-burnt textured skin - icky!

Nicky - I you dont mind me saying what happened: her first IVF got cancelled as despite all those follies she didnt get any embies. I know she is upset that they allowed to her overstim. I have been PM-ing her but also havent heard from her for a week or so, so I hope she is okay.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla

Thanks for editing the original summary. Poor Nicky, I hope she's OK.  Please send her hugs from me when you next email her.  Can't wait for her to join us again.

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Hope you had good days yesterday.  Thanks for comments re: suprecur - reassuring.  After initial panic, it all eased up a bit.  Leanne - you're right, it is a good thing and think I may be anlysing every change too much!! Need to chill out .  

Take care, better get back to work now - first day back for a week, so plenty to do 

Hxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Can anyone enlighten on the number or different types of drugs I'm likely to be prescribed for IVF please?  It's just that I've just found a website where you can pay a one off charge of £32 on NHS prescription for 4 months.  I was wondering whether that'll be more cost effective than paying £6.85 for each item of drugs.

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Ronnie

I think you mean the NHS season ticket, you can also pick up a form at your chemist or GP.

But as to how many drugs you will have, that is a difficult one.  Because the treatment is personalised to our needs and can even vary from treatment to treatment.  It probably also depends on who has the problem and whether you are on a long or short protocol.

Ok, so I am the one who needs IVF and my treatment would be:-

Suprecur to stop ovulation.
Puregon to build follies, depending on strength required this could be one or two vials for each day.
HCG to trigger ovulation
Cycolgest to build up the progesterone.

So that would total £27.40.

However, on one of my cycles my follies weren't big enough by the date expected so I needed an extra prescription of Puregon for another couple of days.  So that would have pushed my bill up to £34.25.

Not sure this helps to be honest.

Hi to everyone else, are you all ok?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

Thanks for your reply. Yes, that's the one! I think I'll probably apply for a certificate as, like you ,mentioned, I may need other drugs in case I don't respond well etc.  Also, I won't have to pay for prescription charge if I need any other form of medication not related to IVF.

Thanks again

Ronnie


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi girls, 

had my baseline scan today, all went well lining down to 3.1mm which they said was perfect.  Also had to have a practise run on the transfer as I've had laser surgery a couple of times on my cervix so they wanted to make sure there wouldn't be a problem. I've been really impressed with Barts so far, appointments have always been on time, the people are lovely and it was good they thought to do this practise run now so they know how and what to do on the transfer day.  So.... I've just done my first injection - eek! To be honest though I seriously didn't feel the needle going in.  Question for you though - I need to do one sniff twice a day now - is it ok to do my evening sniff at the same time as the injection?  

Heather - good luck for your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi all

Signing it to sign off - off to see inlaw family in Ireland.

Glad to hear your scan went well Leanne, another stage forward.  Can't help with the sniffing - hope someone else has.

Hope your scan is good news also Heather.

Take care

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Hope everyone's well and things are OK.  That's great news Leanne - I would have thought it will be Ok to do sniff and injection round the same time.  I had good news too - 3mm lining so did first injection last night -  it was quite scary doing it first time and felt faint afterwards, but that was just because I had to build myself up a bit to do it, but it was fine too, didn't hurt and glad that I've started on it.  Barts have said they may need to up my dosage, as my FSH is quite high and it may not work this time round, so have gotfeet firmly on ground just in case. Good to be moving onto next stage though.  Yes, Barts have been great haven't they?  Feels like we're in safe hands.  WHat drug are you on?  I'm on Gonal-F 150 iu.

Ronnie - If you end up taking Gonal-F this is expensive.  I've got drugs free for this cycle but it costs nearly £158 for the amount I'm taking!  If we need to abandon this cycle, I'll need to pay for next lot.

Sue - hope you are having lovely time in Ireland - whereabouts are you staying?  I have family in Cork.

Take care and speak soon,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Heather - I'm on Menopur,  two ampules a go.  I'm a bit worried actually, I started spotting a bit yesterday and a bit more today.  I thought yesterday it was maybe a small bleed from the dummy transfer as he did give me a bit of a jab but its getting a bit worse not clearing up, so now I'm wondering if it's started because of the injections.  I guess I'll see how it is tomorrow and then maybe give them a ring.

... oh got to go, 7.15 time for my jab.  DH is out tonight so I'm on my own, did it myself last night whilst he watched and ended up with a massive bruise on my leg!


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Leanne - Yes, give them a ring if you're a bit worried.  I have had a bit of spotting too, but it is only very slight (like the end of af) - but as you had the jab might be best to check them out on it.  Hope you're OK.  How was your injection last night, was it ok without dh about?  You're taking your jab same time as me - 7.15 last night I was getting it all ready and doing.  Felt bit easier this time, though pulled it out at an angle which hurt a bit!  Dh was watching all time too, i like having his support and guidance, but got to prepare for Sat.  Going to a wedding and will need to do on my own in the loo, so hoping I'll be ok for that.

Hope everyone has a good day today,

Heatherxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Leanne - how u doin?  Hope u r feelin ok - did you call hosp? Sending lots of good thoughts to u and everyone else.
I've been put up to 300 iu a day and as don't have enough drugs to take me thru to Weds scan, am going in 4 scan on Mon instead, so will let u know how i get on,

Have good weekends

Hxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey girlies, just checking in - are you all having a nice weekend?


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

It's gone a bit quiet on this board - must mean we've all had busy weekends.

Kyla - Great weekend thanks, went to wedding on Sat, which was fab and was shattered yesterday, recovering!

Hope everyone else is well and doing fine.

I had 1st scan today since started stimming - good thick lining and 8 follicles between 6 and 14 mm growing, so all going well.  Another 5 days to go and another scan on Weds, so fingers crossed we're heading in right direction. 

Take care and have good rest of day,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry for no reply for a couple of days - I seem to be having a very forgetful side effect and forgot my password to get in! Yesterday I put the kettle in the fridge and the milk bottle on the kettle stand - god help me! 

Well done Hevvy on your scan, must be really nice to know you're on track and things are happening.  Good number of follies too. I'm getting really impatient to know what's going on, I'm having lots of ovary twinges so something is happening.  I'm not back until Wednesday though but they've only given me enough drugs to Thursday so I'll need to get a top up then.  Have they given you any indication of e/c yet? Are you going to London for that?  How are you feeling about it all? Despite every determination I had I am finding I'm a bit stressed about it all, silly things like am I sniffing properly, am I eating the right stuff, could I do anything help?? I didn't realise until this whole ttc business what a control freak I am....

Ronnie do you have an info session date yet??

x


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello Leanne,

Good to hear from u -My brain's been all over the place too - leaving car keys in ignition while at shops etc - not done the milk bottle / kettle trick yet though   
Rob has told me I am definately being more blond at the moment!

Ur ovary twinges sound a good sign, hope it goes OK for you tomorrow.  It looks like my ec will be on Monday, depending on how it goes for rest of week, and will be in London - it will be funny if we're both there together!  Yes, I've been doubting self too - yesterday I even questioned whether I'd stuck the needle in my leg at all, even though I'd seen it go in - its difficult to kepp head straight when all these hormones are mucking round with everything isn't it?  Are you working at moment? I've not been able to do anything, as been too tired or couldn't keep concentration going.  Am really going to try and do a few things today but not holding out huge hope.  How r u finding the injections now?

Sending u lots of    

Hi to eveeryone else too,

Heatherxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi All

Back from Ireland, weather wasn't too great but we didn't expect it.  Heather we stayed in Co. Wicklow to do touristy hols things, but we travelled down to border of Co. Cork/Waterford to see DH's family.  Didn't get to see all of them, which I am so relieved about because they are Irish Catholic "rabbits", and I find it quite hard going at times.

Surprisingly though my MiL is not really into children.  She has told me that children are not required on her account.  her motto was "I will have 0 or 2 children".  When first just happened 3 months after marriage she progressed to number 2.  And surprise, surprise when time came they just popped out!!!!!!!!.

She has no understanding or sympathy when it comes to AF and certainly not Endo pain, they are things that just happened.

Is finding it very hard to comprehend why we no longer go over to visit every other month like we use to.  Apart from money, which is not seen as a problem because they can collect us from airport, stay at their house, use the car etc - only cost flights.  Also try to explain treatment, backwards and forwards scans etc.  Logisitics of injecting in airport toilets, apart from feeling sore etc.  But hey ho.

Just before I left I had first acupuncture session.  It took 1 hr 30 mins.  Mainly chatting getting to know each other, lots of questions and answers.  Over my whole life, going back to what was my birth like, health of parents.  He also seemed to be summing me up as we went along because he asked about any illness, while I was trying to think he said I bet you had glandular fever - course I have.

He seems to think that there is a link between my migraine, food allergies, Endo and infertility.  He says all he has to do is work out the root cause and treat that.  Which would be great news if he could work all that out.  He is the first to ever consider it.  Docs treat each symptom separately and in case of migraine they don't find cause but treat symptom.

He stuck 6 needles in 2 tops of feet, 2 calf sides, 2 wrists, no actual pain.  Slight prick when they go in, but nothing compared to sticking IVF needles in.

I felt fine for first 12 hours, but then a headache developed turning into a migraine and I had what I thought must be Endo pain.  I put them both down to the treatment, although he said it was slight, because the calendar said I had another 12 days to go before AF.  But it arrived whilst there.  So it was 5 days early, can't recall that happening before, naturally, other than when AF started before 2 ww test date.  A bit annoyed because I think that puts my plans to start Barts IVF early Sept really out, because they had said starting soon after 24th Aug, depended on tests, results etc.  Now I think it will be too soon.


Have next session Sat lunchtime.

Hope you are all doing well, Heather & Leanne progress sounds good and hopeful.  To get through the cycle I took each step as a box to tick.

Take care, speak soon

Sue


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi

Sue - welcome back - I love Ireland it's beautiful, we got engaged out there whilst on holiday.  Glad the accupuncture went well, I've been having it for about 8 weeks or so, my blocked tubes they said was probably due to me have a big bout of glandular fever when I was young - I got it when I was about 8 so quite young.  I feel better for having the accupuncture though, feel so relaxed when the needles are in and have noticed a couple of changes.  

Heather - how did you get on today??

My scan was good, another stage ticked off.  I've got 8 follies ranging from 13mm - 17mm and 4 or 5 smaller ones.  Lining was already over 9mm so I'm hoping that's not going to peak to early but the dr was pleased with progress.  So back on Friday for progress. Haven't really been told when the e/c will be, only probably Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday! But at least it's going to happen so I'm feeling quite excited today.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi LC

I'm still waiting for my AF (hopefully tomorrow) so I can arrange for an info session with Barts. 

Excuse the ignorance, but how does accupuncture benefit you when you're undergoing IVF? Is it something you have to keep going & if our tx starts at the end of this month, is it too late to start??

Hi to everyone else!

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Ronnie it's not too late to start acupunture it helps with all stages of IVF tretament and is particulrly good after ec and to help the embies bed in. It has been shown to have a 10-20 % increase in success rates on IVF treatment so go for it. It also helps to keep you emotionally balanced whilst on down reg and stimming drugs.

hope everyone else is well I am doing ok Morning sickness not too bad sleeping loads which is cool stops me feeling sick but wind is trerrible (sorry Way too much info) I have seen the midwife today and will have a scan on the 30th of Aug

Kyla, Sue, Nikki hope you are all well
hopeing to see you all on the Bun in the oven thread really soon 
goodluck to all those in the middle of treatment 

Frances XX


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Just a quickie as Nip/Tuck's on and i love it!! 

Hello Sue - sounds like u need another holiday now! Know what family's like, I love going to Ireland but it can be v stressful too.

Leanne - great news well done! My 2 largest follies have grown to 16, 1 i think at about 12 and rest at 10 or bit under - they've also told me to reduce dosage tomorrow, so they seem happy tho I was a bit disappointed they hadn't grown much since Mon.  Oh well, only takes 1!!

Hope everyone else is well and have good days tomorrow,

Heatherxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Leanne & Heather - good news on your follies! Should be exciting for you next week 

Frances - Great to see you. Sorry you have m/s and wind - must be pretty embaressing at times. I bet I end up being a windy PG lady too 

Ronnie - yay! You are nearly getting started! Oooh, if you are nearly CD1 and doing your info session then we will be pretty close in dates for transfer!

Had our FET info session today - all my tests were normal and they are happy I am Oing okay so I get to do a natural FET cycle. Yay!

I have to call on CD1 and will have an u/s on CD7 to check my follie and lining and then have to give them a ring once I get a surge on an OPK and they will defrost our embies.
They give you a call in the morning to let you know they are okay (or if they didnt make it) and they get put back 2 days after O (so I would be technically 3dpo I think) and then I wait and see again.

Good thing is if it doesnt work we can go straight into a full IVF cycle courtesy of the NHS


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello

Ronnie, glad Fran stepped in to answer your query. Not really sure how it helps something to do with meridian channels and getting the energy balance corrected. I went because I had read good things about it on other boards, then Fran's news. Thought if anything it would help with my Endos and Migraine. I know some girls said it didn't give them a +ive but it helped feel relaxed and destressed.

Advice is to find someone that understands womens things and infertility.

You may want to read these

http://fertility.articleinsider.com/142981_acupuncture_infertility.html
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1933901.stm
http://www.theargus.co.uk/the_argus/body__soul/HEALTH_FEATURES9.html

It's a odd thing waiting and wishing for AF to arrive, other months we dread it and hope it doesn't!

Kyla, excellent news for you, another step nearer. You must be excited.

Leanne, Heather - keeping fingers crossed that you news gets better and better.

Fran - it was good to hear from, glad all seems well. Strange that you have a scan on the 30th when you weren't expecting to start until sometime after your session on the 24th.

Weather been quite nice today, so caught up on lots of gardening.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - sorry just looked at that Argus web page and realised it was the wrong article, try this one.

http://www.theargus.co.uk/the_argus/body__soul/HEALTH_FEATURES11.html

It is under the section Body & Soul - Health.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

Thanks for the link to the Argus. It's a bit spooky that the article appeared on today's issuey since I only asked about it yesterday! No doubt my Mother-in-law will have saved me a copy since she's an avid reader of the Argus! Thanks to Fran's encouraging words, I've now made an appointment for next Thursday with the acupuncturist she goes to.  Do you go to the same one as Fran's as well (why do I assume you live in Brighton) How do you find it?

God knows where my AF has gone this month..having said that I don't remember ovulating (I feel the pain every month) & I know I'm not pregnant! I've spent 4 years praying for it not to arrive & the first month I want it to, I'm late!

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Kyla that's great - not long to go now, fingers crossed for u

Ronnie - Typical isn't it with af?  Hope ur wait is not too long and then it's all systems go!

Frances - good to hear how u r and that m/s is not too bad, very exciting!!

Sue - Hope u r ok.  Have u found out yet whether u will be ok for September?  Hope it works out for u.

Leanne - Hope ur scan goes well tomorrow, sending u     4 good follies.

Am looking forward to scan tomorrow - very open about results but hoping all will be ok.  I was told to take a lower dose today, so hope that they are all right size for collection on Monday. Have been really exhausted, sleeping during day and no energy at all.  There's lots of house cleaning to do and am hoping I can get it all done on Sat so that its ready, if I am laid out after ec, but can't get it together yet!!

Speak to u all soon and have a good evening,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie & Fran - who do you see? I went to The Albion Clinic last time, behind the Pressure Point as it's nice and easy to get to.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - I'm going to see a guy Fran recommended called David Mudie next Thursday for my first appointment.  I spoke to him today for about 10 minutes & he seemed very on the ball about IVF. He told me he'll need to see me twice during the tx but would prefer to see me 3 times. I said I'd feel happier if he gives me a once over prior to me starting tx just in case there's something he needs to tweek. (oh err missus!) He uses a clinic in Lewes because it's a lovely clinic(!) but he also travels to Leatherhead & London.  When I asked him about the cost of the tx I thought it was going to be expensive but he charges £38 for the initial appointment, then £32 for 50 mins for all subsequent ones.  (My osteopath charges me £45 for half an hour - I only go to see him when I'm crawling on my hands & knees!) He sounded really nice & genuine & I'm becoming more positive about this whole IVF business now as I feel like I've got a bit of control back.(does that sound weird??)  

How does a natural FET works? Is it called natural cos you don't have to take drugs?? When are you due to EC/ET??

Heather - I'm so impatient for AF to start - I feel really fat & bloated out at the moment (PMT or maybe just eating too many cakes lately!). I just want to phone Bart's so I can get a date for info session! Good luck with your scan tomorrow. Try not to do too much around the house!

Speak to you all soon

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - I know what you mean about the Osteopath, Im getting that way myself - woke up so stiff my neck hardly moves and Im typing this all awkwardly. 
No EC as we already have the embies but ET should be in about 25 days from now. I think I O'd yesterday so once AF is here I have to give them a ring. No drugs at all (except maybe prog not sure) so yes that is why it is called natural. I was so happy to hear that - if it doesnt work I can go straight into another IVF cycle as there wont be any drugs to come out of my system


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla

Do you think we're only stiff because we're just so tense & stressed out & we hold our bodies awkwardly?? When we were on holiday recently, I had a Thai massage & the next day for the 1st time in ages, I woke up with no pains!

Are you going to see an acupuncturist?

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie, That acu article is not in this week's Argus.  I don't know when it was, I just done a websearch for acu in E. Sx and this article was a hit.  I'm in Heathfield, so going to a local acu guy.  He claims not to be an expert in this area but he has had experience of the various fields, so thought I would try him to start with.  I did read about Anthea at Equilibrium Centre, Lewes (nr Station).  But logistics of me getting there swayed me.  I think Fran's situation is an excellent recommendation for her guy though.

Definitely tell your acu about your pains etc.  He should ask.  I was asked did I get joint/back pains etc.

I know how you feel about AF starting, never thought I would looking out for them.  As I'm not in treatment at mo, sort of feels lonely that I don't panic and do anything like make appts when it arrives.  Mind you this month AF went to pot and turned up 5 days early when it shouldn't have, very annoying because I had calendar all planned so I could go to Barts on 24th and say AF starts 8 days time can I come back then?.  Now it looks like 2 days, which is probably too soon for them to get test results sorted.  I don't think it could be acu that caused it because I did have some pain when I went.

Heather, you should feel so much better after EC, pain and bloating will have gone and it shouldn't take long to get over EC that you will be able to catch up on all the house stuff.  I would take it easy until EC though.  Then take it easy again after ET for 2 ww.  Don't worry about cleaning etc, just do essentials.

Morning to everyone else, hope you all well

Sue


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi Sue, if it makes you feel any better my af was only 3 days after my first appt and I had bloods done on day 3 at Barts.  The info session isn't until day 14-21 as they like it to be as close to day 21 as they can so they have plenty of time to do them.  It just means you got to Barts for blood tests.  Alternatively can't you get any blood tests done with this af by your gp so you can take them with you on the 24th? The only other tests they will do on the 24th is a scan for you and the swimmers test for your DP and they do those results same day.  

I had another scan today, my 14 follies have gone up to 19 although 5 are little ones, I've got two above the magic 20mm mark and the rest are somewhere between 13-17 so it's all going along nicely.  Starting to feel very swollen now and look pregnant which actually is quite nice.  E/c for me is confirmed as Tuesday morning, I'm pleased because they said it could've been Wednesday which would've meant if everything had gone to plan that the test date would've been my birthday, now it'll be the day before.  

Heather, yes I'm working full time, it's been ok as it's meant its gone quick but like you I've been sooo tired and absolutely no energy.  Yesterday was very stressful as I didn't know whether I'd be back in or not so I was trying to get everything done. I've not gone back to work today after the scan and have just slept for 2 hours but I'll go in Monday now but I'm then taking the 2ww off.  Don't want to look back on the whole thing if its negative and wish I'd done something differently. How did your scan go today? Are you in on Monday?

Kyla, Ronnie glad to see your booking up your accupuncture appts.  I've been having them for about 8 weeks now and they are good.  Most important thing is to find someone you're comfortable with, for 4 of those 8 weeks I saw one guy who I didn't relax with and I didn't feel a thing but the last 4 I've switched to somebody else and I'm feeling all kinds of tinglings and float out of his office.  

Have good weekends girls.
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Leanne

Thanks for that, it is some comfort.  I phoned Barts to see what they could do and she seemed very negative and said no it all depended on what tests consultant wanted and we wouldn't know that until we see him on the day.  I even asked if tests could be waived because I have had loads with my private treatments, although it was some months back now, and again she said no because consultant likes to do his own tests so he has is own results on NHS forms etc.  One consolation will be he will have up to date test results, rather than using out of date ones.  Just be patient and wait.

Good news about your follies, you may find the smaller ones grow in the next few days.  You will be feeling sore and bloated now, but after Tues you will settle down again.  Birthday timed just right so you can unwind and enjoy it as you are in between EC and ET.  Also use that time to do any housework etc, because you will be feeling better after EC and so you don't have much to do after ET in 2ww.

Everyone enjoy w/e - they promise some dry sunnish weather.  I will be at acu.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello,

Thanks for all your reassurances re: cleaning etc, am keeping it easy and eyeing up all to be done next week!  Dp being great and cooking some fab meals too, which is great!

Had my last scan today, good lot of follies grown now - 1 at 21, 3 at 19, 5 between 14 and 17 and a few small ones.  Will be in on Tues now for ec, what time is yours Leanne?  Mine's at 8.30 - feeling v excited now.  

Leanne - hope u r not working too hard - its good to get an extra day isn't it to sort things out? 

Sue - Hope your wait til appointment is Ok and enjoy acu

Hello to everyone else - hopefully some good weekends ahead!

Heatherxxxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Heather I'm in at 11.30 so a bit after you.  Hope your injection went ok today - a bit nervous about mine as it's supposed to sting.  Actually on a bit of a nervous stint at the moment, excitement from follie scan has made way for nerves about getting the egg collection and transfer out of the way.  Feeling very bloated too, my stomach has gone up 4 inches and waist has grown by 2 inches.  

Girls - how many of you have told friends and family about your treatment? We've not told anyone except work as we think if it does all go wrong it'll be hard enough to deal with without having to tell everyone. But I do feel as though I'm lying to people just by not saying whats really going on in our lives - especially my mum.  Hopefully it'll just be a nice surprise for everyone if it does work  

Hope you all had lovely weekends
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather & Leanne - hope your final injection went well, yes they do sting a bit.  You did take them at exact time?  Good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well.  It is a very exciting stage to reach, after that you will feel loads better in yourself, bloating and pain just seems to have gone and you can do nothing but rest and hope scientists can do their bit.  Take this time to catch up on house stuff etc to.

Ronnie - are you on your way yet?

Other girls ok?

As for telling folk, we didn't tell anyone other than my closest friend because I wanted her for support, advice etc and on standby as driver if DH weren't available, when IVF first started because we wanted to keep it private between me & DH, and also wanted a surprise for family.  However, as time has gone on, it has slowly come out to more and more people.  Partly because DH's family in Ireland kept on about how come we had no money and weren't committing to visiting, as you know life is on hold you don't know what you will feel like, be up to, were your'll be at etc.  Also one weekend DH was fine at his bro's helping lay laminate next w/e DH is all over place, foul mood taking it out on boards.  Bro asked me if everything was alright with him, so I had to tell him first w/e we had good news 2nd w/e was bad.

It's difficult, and I think each of our cases are different.  I don't work so I don't know how you handle bosses, if I think of the time I would have had off.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Leanne - How did ur injection go?  Mine was fine in the end, didn't hurt and felt like a good milestone, and yay! no drugs today  

Hope ur not feeling too nervous - difficult though isn't it?  I've been a bit worried as my stomach's not as bloated as it was, so hoping all the follies are still growing and won't have disappeared by tomorrow!  Hope it all goes well for u tomorrow, fingers crossed   

I have told most of friends, family and work, but think u have to do what's right for u.  Was at family do yesterday and as people wanted to know what was going on in my life did tell people I hadn't planned to.  But think most people apart from those closest to us, think that it will be unsuccessful, so there's not a huge amount of pressure.  I even had 1 aunt say 'ooh be careful, breast cancer...' which was a bit annoying - u never know how people are going to react, and some don't know what the right things to do or say are.  We've also found with some people close to us, that we've had to try and calm their excitement as they just presume it's going to work - 1 couple really close to us sent us a book aimed at children, telling the story of ivf, which really upset us, such bad timing, and we couldn't believe how insensitive that was.  But we know they were just being positive, and haven't found a way of telling them yet that it wasn't the most helpful thing.    I think whatever causes u the least amount of stress is best. 


Sue - yes, did take spot on time - dh kept saying that it doesn't matter if it isn't dot on (i was getting him to hold watch and tell me the right time!!) but i stuck to guns, and hope all those follies release at right time.  Hope u r ok, how's acu going?

Take care and have good days today, hi to everyone else,

Heather xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - have to disagree with DH, the impression I had when I took mine was that you have to take it right on time, because there are a set number of hours that it needs to work in ready for EC, because taken at wrong time you could ovulate before EC or follies not ready for collecting at EC.  When I went in for all of my EC's the first question they asked was "what time did you take that injection", second question was "when did you last eat".  So I thought it must be vital because nurses usually want to know nil by mouth before ops etc.

I am sure all follies are still there, I seem to remember I didn't feel as bad the day before and thought that something had happened etc.  I think it is because you have stopped taking the drug that makes them grow.  By tomorrow you will be glad to get them out - I felt under pressure looking after them and trying to keep them.  Then you get a few days off, before pressure starts again.

Acu was fine, few more needles this time, can't say I felt anything floaty or different etc.  Have felt a bit headachy in evenings, but that could be due to toxins moving around.  Also have noticed that starting to wake up a bit earlier, which is good news because I hate sleeping in till nearly 9 every day.

I must admit the people I've told in early days were jumping up and down with excitement, even my friend whom I thought would be fairly level headed about it.  Once when I had a +ive she asked me about names!

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Sue,

Glad acu went well - yes probably is toxins getting expelled from system - hope u don't get too bad headaches.

Does anyone know where u go for egg collection at Barts?  I completely forgot to call hospital today to check, as they haven't told me before and haven't been able to get through since I've been trying.  Is it the day surgery unit do u know?   

Thanks,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Heather - You go to the main clinic for EC (2nd Floor Kenton&Lucas block where you do your scans - its further around the corner.

Leanne - We told our parents once we knew embies had fertilised. We werent going to but I was due to go on my sisters hen weekend and had to pull out for ET and if she knew, they had to know too.


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Evening, 

It is interesting to hear what you've all done with telling people.  There has been so many times when I've wanted to tell my mum, like I've down-regged or I've got this many follies, etc but I think for us it'll be less stressfull not saying anything.  My mum doesn't always think before she speaks (think Monica from friends mum!) and will say something like it'll make me fat or something. 

My shot was ok last night, did take it on time - maybe 2 mins late as DH was engrosed in Aliens - stung a bit and I've a nice red mark on my leg today but not as bad as I thought.  I too have noticed my stomach has gone down today so I'm glad you said yours has Heather.  I had the same worries, I thought I felt a pop the other night have been worrying since one's popped and gone already - probably a bit of wind though eh  

Sue sounds like acu is doing some good if you have headaches - think of all the nasties its getting rid of.  

Good luck tomorrow Heather if I don't see you, I think we'll end up crossing paths and miss each other.  Let us know tomorrow evening how it all went.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

I've finally booked my info session on the 24 August. Can anyone tell me whether they'll give me my schedule then, ie the days I'll have to go back for scans etc? 

Leanne & Heather - good luck to for today. Thinking of you both.

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Leanne & Heather - hope today went well and you have good news.  A anxious couple of days ahead of you I'm afraid.

Ronnie - so I might see you at Barts we are up there on 24th.  2 weeks 1 day - great.

What's the info session, how is that different from the day you spend up there doing all the paperwork, tests etc?

Kyla - you ok?

Everyone else - Hi  ,  are you all well.

Sue - hottest day ever forecast for Friday!


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi girls, 

I'm home safe and sound.  They only managed to get 8 eggs so I feel quite disappointed after all of those follies, maybe the smaller ones didn't grow anymore or that pop I felt was something.  DH is pleased with 8 but can't help feeling its not so good when you read what others get.  So now I wait for the dreaded phonecall to see how they do. 

Ronnie/Sue on the info session day you're given your schedules and they basically run through everything about what will happen and how you take your drugs.  Its a group session thing so there'll be lots of other couples there too.  You have a nurse do a presentation and then the embryologist and then the mad mad councelling lady, then you pick up your drugs and go home.  It's all quite casual. 

Heather - didn't see you - how did you get on??


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Just a quickie, but that sounds great news Leanne.  I got 7 eggs, so pleased and just a wait to hear tomorrow!!

I left just before 11, so reckon u may have taken my spot when u came in.  Staff were great weren't they?

See u all soon and hope ur well,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather & Leanne - Glad that it went OK today.  Leanne, remember it's the quality & not the quantity that counts - also, it only takes one!! Fingers crossed for you both for the next couple of days! 

Sue, what time are you up at Bart's on the 24th? We're supposed to be up there from about 1:30 for the whole afternoon. At least we can have a lie-in!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Leanne & Heather - Those are good results! I got eight eggs too. All 8 fertilised but three were funky and I ended up with five embies - all grade one. Two put back and three to freeze which is ideal. I hope you guys get good calls tomorrow morning!

Ronnie - The info session is okay - you chat to a Dr and then have a presentation (including a mad woman from Counselling who will give you the funniest powerpoint you've ever seen!). They hand out your schedules that day too which is cool.

5dpo for me today so just over a week until AF and then the FET countdown begins!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Who's this mad Counselling woman that everyone seems to be talking about? Why is she so mad Does she talk to everyone together or will we have to talk to her alone & she asks us awkward questions Can we also buy our drugs after the session?

Not long until your AF - are you still going to your acupuncturist? I've got my first appointment on Thursday & I'm really hoping that he'll be able to chill me out!

It's finally dawning on me that in less than 3 weeks' time, we'll be starting our tx & I'm starting to worry about the injections!!!! First of all, will we have to use the normal hypodermic needles or do Barts supply the auto-injector type? Also, where do you inject - is it bum/thigh/tummy or a mixture of all of them?? OMG!!!!

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Ronnie, don't worry at all about the injections - it was the thing I was most worried about and honestly they're fine.  I had an auto-injector pen and the needles are so fine that you don't feel them - just like the accupuncture.  Occassionally there was a mild sting but really nothing at all to worry about.  You can do them in your tummy or thighs, I wasn't brave enough for tummy so just did my in my thighs each time, different leg each night.  You do go and collect your drugs either before or after the session because once you've had that you're off. 

I think I'll leave the mad counselling woman as a surprise for you, she's just very wacky. 

I got my phone call around 10am this morning, I've got 6 fertilise from the 8 and at the moment all looking good so I'm quite pleased with that.  ET tomorrow morning!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sunny morning to you all girls

Leanne/Heather - 7 & 8 are excellent numbers, you shouldn't feel disappointed with that, 8 is the most I ever got.  You only need 2 really at this stage, although I know it is comforting to know lots are frozen.

Leanne - see 6 from 8 is not a bad ratio.  Hopefully they should do well, and then you will have best 2 picked tomorrow with options on the other 4.  You must be jumping up and down with excitement, I remember feeling sort of tingly.

Heather, I expect you will be logging on with your news later.

Hope you are both recovering well.

Strange we have to have counselling - in the private scheme it is all down to money so just mentioned as a matter of course, that you have that option.  We never felt the need, what with a good friend and this board.  Our GP advised us we needed counselling before our HIV and HEP tests, to discuss the results of what if.  But this seemed crazy, we were confident we were alright, and what a waste of time if what if becomes what isn't.

Ronnie - my appt is at 11.  But was told that I would be backwards and forwards to waiting room all day.  So maybe or not we will bump into each other.  We would even know!.

As for injecting Leanne's right you can use a injector pen,  I did for first few goes, but after having a polyp and cyst drained with no sedation etc.  I decided I was hard, and the injector pen seems to make you more apprehensive because you are waiting on pressing the switch.  I found I bruised more, and it seemed to hurt more because it is straight in.  So I switched to the needle itself, as once you make that indent then you can control the speed it goes in at.  Advice is to inject a bit of an angle.  I used to use thighs, because was squeamish of tum, but then changed to tum because, on another board a girl announced that tum doesn't seem to hurt as much, and it doesn't, also no bruising.  But I think it depends how much fat you have.  Also I am not sure how you would use injector because you seem to need to hold it down firm.

As for needles you are given big ones to draw up with and then you swap to little ones to inject, They are a bit like acu needles, but then it depends what size acu needle you have.

I wouldn't get your hopes up too much for Thurs acu.  Most of the time is spent on questions, and before you know it this strange man will be asking you about AF, consistency, colour, clots, how often do you change tampons, do you use tampons/towels.  Same for bowels and discharge. etc.  Even wants to know about your birth.  Also check tongue.

I told DH's Aunt yesterday, hadn't meant too, but it is becoming so awkward with questions.  Why did you need to move, why are building a 2nd bedroom.  When are you going to family in Ireland - OMG what thought we had just done that.  She was ok about it, took it all in much better than MiL.  Said she knew of 2 couples been through one successful the other not.  So I guess she is fairly level headed about results.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello,

Just wrote post and it disappeared, so here goes for 2nd time.....

Leanne - great news, well done, v exciting - here's hoping for  

Sue, Ronnie and Kyla - not long to go now, hope u get through wait ok, will go quickly before the rollercoaster takes over!

Ronnie - I had injector pen, did in thighs like Leanne, and it was OK, not as bad as i'd thought it'd be.  Got no idea about mad counselling woman, never had an info session, but hope it goes well.

We got 4 embryos, back in tomorrow for et, v happy and hope 2 of them do their work over next few weeks.

Have good days,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello,

Sue - I think our posts crossed.  Thanks for good wishes. 

Agree with you about counselling - we went to counsellor at Norwich clinic because we had to consider donor sperm and they insisted that we did.  It was really helpful and helped us come to a decision about that, but in the end we haven't needed donor.  Otherwise, I haven't felt the need for it, but nice to know it's there.  The counsellor at Norwich is excellent, very down to earth and thought she had a nice mix of listening and raising issues / questions.  Apparently there are a couple of counsellors in London, so if one doesn't suit u, u can probably ask to go to another.

But like you, have found this board a great help in getting me through this.

Take care,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather

How did you find travelling yesterday?  I see you were down in London from Norfolk.  Although I am closer to London, not looking forward to travelling after EC, ET or even in AF etc.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

It was ok, we live in north essex, so wasn't as bad as for those who live in norfolk - bit of a fluke that we have been seen up in norwich.  Had to leave home at 5.30 (sister drove me) and we parked in the ncp car park round the corner from hosp - cost £18 (eek!) but was worth it as I don't think i could have done changing trains etc.  We got there at 7, so waited around in the canteen and it was fine, not v stressful.  

Was home by about 1 and could just rest then.  Tomorrow dh will be driving, and think it will be trickier as we won't be able to avoid rush hour (appt at 10.20), but at least he is disabled, so we get free parking!!! 

Do u think u will go by public transport?  If so, maybe they can let u rest for longer before u leave hosp or can u get cab to the best station for u?  I was able to walk to car, but with sister holding my hand, not sure i could have walked much further without stopping and resting.  

Hxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls - Thanks for all the reassurance about the injections. I guess it's just the unknown. 

Heather/Leanne - Brilliant news - good luck for tomorrow. Hope the embies stick during the next fortnight!

Sue - Oh no..I was hoping for a relaxing session! I know there'll be lots of questions but will I not get anything at all? Are you at Bart's for your consultation on the 24th?  We had an appointment for 11 when we were there last & ended up leaving the place at 3pm!! I'll listen out for your name if we're around the same place!

We've told our immediate family & my mum had the worst reaction. She asked whether we're sure about this & that having a family is such a responsibility - I couldn't believe it - I mean, if we're not sure by now, we never will be!! My MIL has been brilliant..she had 4 miscarriages before having my DH so she knows exactly what we're going through.

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather, thanks for that re: travelling.  I think the plan is to go by train because it seems so much easier than navigating London.  When I mentioned the whereabouts of Barts and what tube lines to DH he said he knew where it was because it is close to the financial district (his line of work), and that tubes were not needed because it was walkable.  I pointed out that one might not be in a condition to walk so he said well we can always cab it.

Ronnie, yes you should get some acu towards the end of the session, for what seemed like 10 mins.  It was only 6 needles for me, just to start me off.  It seems like they build you up gradually.  When I came out I can't say I felt any different.  My 2nd one was 6 needles, and 4 that when in and came out.  The 24th is my first consult, how long after is the info sessio?.  Not that I feel I need much info.

Mothers eh?  What is she saying to you about responsibility - where you hard to cope with?  I am not in touch with my mother (long story about my choice of life, man etc).  She announced at our wedding that he wouldn't allow me kids/pets etc.  Last time I did speak to her, she asked about kids/pets.  I replied 1 cat, because I wasn't really sure of lifes events at the time.  She said I knew he wouldn't let you have kids, at least he allows a cat.

Take comfort from your MIL at least she knows a bit about what you are going through.

As for not being sure about all this, that is what I wonder when we have to sign forms re: welfare of child etc.  The funniest of all is DH when he has a form agreeing he will be legally/financially responsible for any resulting child.  He says of course, noone has made me drive to clinic, go into a room and perform and then hand over pot.

Heather do you find people are more assuming and understanding of your situation because they obviously assume it must be him in wheelchair etc.  DH says he finds that with us, because of my health probs.  Although when I told his bro about what we were going through - his first words were is my bro alright.  MEN!  None of my girls have said are your alright!

2 weeks to go and we'll be there Ronnie.

Sue


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi Sue, I travelled in by train yesterday and it was ok, luckily though I just go into liverpool st and have then got taxi's from there.  It's close so only £5 each way and I'd rather that then the tubes at the mo.  They kept me in a while yesterday as my blood pressure went really low so I didn't leave until 2.45, we then went to a bar just outside for some lunch and sit down for an hour, then taxi'd back and straight on the train.  I wanted to make sure I was there before rush hour so guaranteed a seat but it wasn't a problem and I didn't really feel that sore.  We've done that most times I've been poked around, gone somewhere for a nice lunch and then come home.  Makes it feel a bit nicer then to go all that way for a bit of prodding and poking to turn and come straight home.  Gives us chance to have a nice chat about what's happened and how we're feeling, etc.  

Heather well done on 5 that's great - as much as I didn't want to feel excited I can't help it and am looking forward to snuggling them in.  

Ronnie - mum's are funny aren't they, that's exactly the sort of thing my mum would say.  When we first started trying she kept saying to me that she didn't think we'd ever have them - not really the sort of thing you want to hear.  When we started realising there were problems she kept saying that hers were worse (she took 4 yrs to fall for my sister) - again not what you want to hear, would've been nice to say I know what you're going through.  I'm sure they mean well.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Leanne - thanks for the travel advice, lunch stop sounds like good advice.  Glad there is good news for you also.  You are bound to be up and down now.

How can your mum say her probs were worse, even though it took her 4 years she still conceived your sis.

I'm sure they don't mean what they say.  My MiL said she didn't want kids but one surprised them by happening 3 months after marriage so she progressed automatically to #2 as she didn't just want 1.  I'm glad my Mother is not on the scene she was always telling me even as a child how I was unplanned accident 2 yrs to early.  Also so was my middle bro and I remember at 13 standing in the street, her obviously preg telling somebody that she had no idea how it had happened, the condom must have burst.  I remember it was at the time that Louise Brown - test tube babe was announced on the front page of the dailies, So I assumed that's how it happened.  Quite fortunate my mother to have 4 kids, but only 1 planned right time etc.  He also happened to be a boy - I was a girl, also a big no.

Taking cat to vet now for injections.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I've just had a call from Barts to say that they are having an audit on the 24th August so they've moved our info session to the 23rd at 10 o'clock! I wonder if it'll affect you as well or just the people having the info session? 

On the day of your consultation, you'll be seen by a nurse who will give you your results (blood/SA etc). Then she will go through which procedure is best for you.  At the same time, she'll book you in on a provisional date, depending which month you'll be starting.  We went at the end of June & was asked to phone on the first day of my AF in August, just in case I have to give another blood sample.

I can't believe why/how anyone could tell their kids that they were an accident - I'd feel really unloved if it was me! When I was young, my Mum asked me to call her 'Auntie' & not Mum!!!!!  Why can't our Mothers empahise with us?  Mine doesn't even talk about our impending tx at all...in fact I'm sure she's forgotten about it - she's recently bought a flat in China & will be moving there at the end of next year. Everytime I phone her she's been planning & arranging for when we go & see her. I keep having to stop her & say I can't make any plans at the moment because of what's happening..she asked 'What are you planning?' & when I said 'IVF' she said 'Oh yes' & that was that!

Sue, I hope your cat is OK - are the injections his/her annual jabs??

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi girls 

just a quickie to let you know first scan went really well 1 baby who is exactly the right size shape lenght and as far as i can tell just perfect!!!

heather, leanne good luck for the next two weeks i will keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you   

and to everyone else sounds like the 24th will be a busy day at Barts still weird to think I will not be there!! I have cancelled my appointment today so anyone who needs one get ringing!!  

talk soon

TTFN
Frances


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie, I haven't heard from Barts so hopefully it doesn't apply to all of us.  I would think they would make a point of ringing everyone at sametime surely.  Takes awhile to organise DH, so please don't muck us around.  I know Leanne said they fitted her in soon after her visit, I hope they can me to.  I don't think I need an info session.  Maybe they will see that I've done enough.

Sorry to hear about your Mum, auntie what was all that about - was she a youngster, or just an olden hanging on to her youth?  You have similar difficulties with "when are you planning on coming out", as we do with Ireland, and even though I have explained about our committments and the need to be always here because of uncertainity etc, it seems to have gone in one ear and out.  I told MIL way back when I was hoping for sympathy after m/c, then I spoke to bro in law and he says mum's very worried you aren't making plans to go out.  Aaaaaaargh!  

As for my mother yes it was tough growing up knowing I was female and 2 yrs too early, because it showed in her attitude.  Spent a lot of time being walloped or shut in my room.  So much so that in early years it scared me off kids case I was the same.  But having seen my bro who was kicked out of home into foster care and he is great with his, because he says you love them even more and you realise the errors and strive to put them right.


Even now we've been over we are starting to hear when's your next trip planned.  Even though before we went we said we were only going because there was a window before treatment in Aug.

Ronnie, cat is Buffy and she is fine, just MOT etc.  I see you have a cat to, keep meaning to stick the pic of my two monsters on, but haven't.

Look at the news from Fran, isn't that great.  There are miracles sometimes.

Hope Leanne and Heather are resting well.  Goodluck for tomorrow with ET.

Kyla sounds like you will be starting soon with Ronnie.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Maybe they're just auditing in the afternoon. I didn't mean to worry you! 

My mum was 22 when she had me. Even now, she asks me quite frequently, 'How old do you think I look?' So in a bored voice, I'd say '40!' (she's 60 but doesn't look it!) & then she'd laugh & then I have to go up by 5 years until she's satisfied with my answer!!!!!!! It's like a little game & I told her last time (last week!) that I'm getting a bit fed up with it! 

Yes, boys are valued more than girls when I'm from as well..and I was walloped everytime I failed a test or did something not to the adults liking too. When I broached the subject with my mum a while back, she claimed not to remember any of it, & then blamed her parents for not setting a good example! All I wanted was for her to take some responsibility of her actions!! At least your bro has proven that we can all break the cycle..it's made me feel a lot more optimistic!

Anyway, enough of mothers..I'm determined mine will not screw me up! My brother is at uni & he still has therapy every now & again!!

What colour is Buffy & how old is she?  We've got Oscar & as you can see from the photo, he's ginge & white & is our baby - he's got my dh nicely wrapped around his little paws! 

Frans's news is absolutely brilliant! I think if the tx doesn't work out this time, I'm dragging dh to see her acupuncturist to see whether he can perform a miracle too!!!

Kyla, when are you due in at Bart's next?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,3.0.html

Hi girls - link to new thread. Thought we were getting quite long again 

Kyla
xxx


----------

